# OBS Development Chat Channels on IRC and Discord



## dodgepong (Feb 15, 2014)

OBS has a great developer community who is willing to answer any questions you may have on our chat channels.

IRC: #obs-dev on Quakenet
Discord: https://discord.gg/obsproject

Note: The development channels are strictly for discussion of development, and *not a place to ask for features or to ask when the next version will be out*. Those sorts of questions should stay in the regular support channels.


----------

